# fully finished and animals added



## tyguy35 (May 6, 2012)

I added a few more things moss and two poison dart frogs so here i the photos asked for enjoy


----------



## wellington (May 6, 2012)

I love it. Now when are you going to make mine


----------



## tyguy35 (May 6, 2012)

wellington said:


> I love it. Now when are you going to make mine



I decoded to go with Darts. The vampire crabs I wanted take to long to come in and may die alot easier so I started this hobby instead. Oh I wish I could make you something. It would be awesome if people around me paid me to do this. I love this stuff love learning. But my tortoise tank is still my fav haha


----------



## tyguy35 (May 6, 2012)

Oh and the frogs are like a hundred bucks more then the crabs


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 6, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## tyguy35 (May 6, 2012)

Thank you for looking. Does anyone else keep darts?


----------



## ErikaO (May 6, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful! I would love to keep darts, as frogs are my absolute favorite things; but they are "too fragile" as my husband says, and since I love to handle all of our animals, the only frogs i'm allowed to keep are the bull frogs we catch and put in our pond. Wonderful pictures!


----------



## sportychick (May 6, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## tyguy35 (May 7, 2012)

ErikaO said:


> Wow! Beautiful! I would love to keep darts, as frogs are my absolute favorite things; but they are "too fragile" as my husband says, and since I love to handle all of our animals, the only frogs i'm allowed to keep are the bull frogs we catch and put in our pond. Wonderful pictures!



Some are Fragile some are very hardy I got the hardy cobalt. Easy to are for no heat lamps it great. UV for plants though. I have spring tails and fruit flies in there growing I see them feeding each day it's great. Thanks for te comments


----------



## hlester22 (May 7, 2012)

We keep PDFs. They are very cool to watch. As soon as my new iguana enclosure is finished, they are getting the old one. Then we want to put some thumbnail darts in their current enclosure.


----------



## tortadise (May 7, 2012)

Nice. I use to keep a large group of Azurus and bumble bees a long time ago. There awesome. I loved building terrariums for them. My favorite part was the moss I use to order it from our fish supplier when I worked at a pet store like 10 years ago. Man time flies.


----------



## tyguy35 (May 7, 2012)

I just found moss finally. Looks good. Thumbnail darts illhave to look it up


----------



## Amanda1 (May 9, 2012)

That's a beautiful terrarium! I just started getting into all that, and it's really addicting! I've got two red-eye treefrogs in mine, and I would love to get some darts someday (not in the same tank of course).


----------



## NudistApple (May 9, 2012)

Are those little _Dendrobates leucomelas_ that I spy?! They are so cute, and such a great starter dart frog.


----------



## acrantophis (May 9, 2012)

I believe those darts are new river morph dendrobates tinctorius. Maybe Regina or Lorenzo morphs. I have bred PDFs for 12 years. My best year was over 1000 frogs! I have now retired with a lot of wasted knowledge. If you need any advice I can help. Especially alternate foods. Reminder fruit fly cultural crash with no
Warning. So always make extra. Mites can ruin a culture so it's best to keep little clusters of cultures all around the house. Also get a cheap styro incubator. You can breed crickets for the pinheads. Remember to feed your crickets I used pulverized fish flakes. Also you can breed wax moth larvae in the same incubator at the same temp! Set up some half coconut shelters with deli lids underneath when the male starts to call. Hard to ear it. Tinctorius sound like a bee. The throat puffs out a little and the female will nudge and rub the male. It's so cute.


----------

